
Full 360 degrees TV series on Polish TV – opinions? - pbarlik
http://player.pl/seriale-online/para-nie-do-pary-odcinki,4744/odcinek-1,plaza,S00E01,66280.html#play
======
pbarlik
Friends of mine (so I am biased) shoot this fully 360 degrees TV series for a
Polish TV station. If you get the past TV ads it is basically a couple/comedy
sitcom in a shorter format. Each episode is shot in one scene and they used
their own camera for it. I wonder will there be more 360 degrees content on
mainstream TV, because it seems, for now, people are just talking about it.
Personally, I can't wait for Netflix 360 production

------
brudgers
Because I am not in Poland, I cannot access the material. Curious what it is.

